
How to update U-Boot for PostmarketOS on the Pine Phone - dustfinger
https://bloggerbust.ca/post/how-to-update-uboot-for-postmarketos-on-the-pinephone/
======
rkagerer
The kB/KB/KiB explanation alone is worth the click. Wish someone had shown me
those links the first time I saw "kibi" and did a WTF doubletake lamenting the
decline of the convention I grew up with.

~~~
pedrocr
It's one of my pet peeves to see "b" used for bytes and "m" used for mega.
Makes you have to fish out the units from context. Most of the time it's
obvious, your file is not really "16 mb" or 16 thousands of a bit, but
sometimes the b/B swap is not obvious as both could apply.

------
fmntf
> U-Boot, or rather Das U-Boot a.k.a the Universal Boot Loader, is a small
> program that is loaded into read-only memory (ROM)

This is wrong. You cannot load a binary into a ROM memory. On most SoCs, thr
bootloader is loaded in some RAM (DDR, OCRAM, TCM, or similar).

~~~
dmitrygr
> You cannot load a binary into a ROM

Nonsense. The terms to google for are "boot ROM" or "XIP". Boot Roms execute
from rom because all that is available at the time. XIP binaries run from NOR
or ROM happily

~~~
fmntf
UBoot is not generally stored in boot ROM. The boot ROM loads the UBoot binary
from somewhere (eg. eMMC, SD, etc) to some RAM, and jumps there. In case of in
place execution, that is not ROM anyway. You may XIP from a NOR memory, but
that is still not ROM.

~~~
rjsw
There are several ARM dev boards on the desk next to me that have U-Boot in
ROM.

